# ASUS M4A78T-E mit mini-Linux



## KaiHD7960xx (1. Dezember 2009)

Hi Community, 

ich habe das ASUS M4A78T-E mit integriertem Mini-Linux. Diese Mini-Linux soll dafür sein, dass man in 1sec booten kann und schnell mal ein paar Bilder abruft, einen Brief verfasst oder seine emails scheckt. Doch komm ich nicht weiter. 

Ich komme mit dieser Linux-Platform überhaupt nicht zurecht. Ich weiß nichtmal wie ich da das Internet installieren kann? Und da hoffe ich auf nützliche Tipps oder Erfahrungen" 

Besten Gruß und vielen Dank, Kai


----------



## Ecle (1. Dezember 2009)

Internet installieren? 
Das Internet existiert immer, die Frage ist nur wie man Verbindung dazu bekommt 
Soweit so gut.
Bei so einem Mini-Linux wird es wohl eine schwierige Angelegenheit, da es hierbei wohl keine Komfort-Lösungen ala Paketverwaltung gibt.
Zuerst müsstest du sagen ob du Wlan oder einfach über ein Ethernet kabel ins Internet gehen willst. Wenn Wlan, müsstest du erstmal rausfinden welchen Chipsatz du hast.
Das geht normalerweise mit diesem Befehl:
lspci |grep -i net 
Bei normalen Ethernet Kabel sollte er eigentlich automatisch Verbindung bekommen, ansonsten hast du wirklich ein Problem.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (2. Dezember 2009)

Ich hatte als ich es da letzte mal versuchte Wlan. Jetzt habe ich aber Dlan (steckdose) müsste dann ja als normales Lan erkannt werden. Vl probiere ich das einfach nochmal.. Wenn's nicht klappt werd ich das Linux wieder deaktivieren.. Eigentlich booten auch WIN7 ziemlich schnell..^^


----------

